# hygetropin confusion?



## bynste (Mar 25, 2008)

Right guys go easy on me, scrolled forum for some years but never posted. Been off gear for a few years now, but getting on in age and a few pounds added, iv been looking into the world of hgh.

after every thing iv read i see that hygetropin is highly respected for something that is not on the list of real phama gh.

so here were i get confused, iv read the story of Zhongshan hygene biopharm and Dr lin.

Iv seen a lot of peoples input and knowledge and hope to get a bit for myself off you all.

i know currently of 3 people claiming to supply the real hyge, i know the wheel and tribal lids and the story behind them, but now I found there is a third shown up when I search, lids reading hygetropin in half circle of the lid and 8iu in the middle.

oh, forgot the wheel lids, the so called original, no sticker, and HYGE under the wheel picture thats on the box. so sorry 4, but were these ones classed as original before any started placing there site names under the wheel?? so has the company changed the logo, ie address added??

So the four I know;

hyge, no site, sticker etc, original? did they move on with box design hence they not been seen for some time?

.com.cn - have read that these are copies of Dr Lins and have the wheel on the lid, can anyone change this opinion or is it truely fact?

.cn - Dr Lins, allows you to buy but passes to a secondry seller, tribal lids, read he was shut down but has restarted, anyone have input again?

new find, -international.com - 8iu lid ones, but under wheel on the box still shows .cn address on box, auth sticker also same. Is this the story i read of Lins shut down and restarted, and this is his new start? (edit 2: since posting this have found this on scammer list on .cn)

(edit 2: but you will also notice if you look at .cn scammers list, that .com.cn does not apear?!?!)

then, for all iv read, i came across this; (hope iv broke no rules here) in this he blows the .com.cn myth away as copies and talks them up as originals (but not selling the product as he also talks of Dr Lins and gh in general). now i know it seems to just be a blog, but it is a continuation of ones he has done over the past years, he also seems to have done his home work. I might add it is also recently dated. (edit 2: at the bottom of this blog you can see the same persons first 3 before this one, these also cover hyge and show a pic of old hyge, which he says are no longer printed that way, and any without sticker 'are' counterfit.)

this has hence confused me even more, and prompted me to place all here for advice.

thanks in advance and hope to get a up to date clear picture of all this infomation.


----------



## bynste (Mar 25, 2008)

Right, been carrying on looking up everything I can on hygetropin. In this thread you see the so called original hygetropin, second box down:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-forum/65176-hygetropin-story-please-read.html

You can just see the batch no, exp date etc on side of box, notice it is printed direct on box!

now I see the so called original hygene are showing up everywhere again, but this time with a website, as shown in this thread:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/257442-hygene-hygetropin-advise-please.html

But here is we're alarm bells are ringing. Notice as you read through thread, other posts show similar boxes, batch no, exp date etc, is now on label, stuck on box, also notice how shabby and stuck all in different places the stickers are.

Now this might just be my paranoid side kicking in, but then I look at the website. Terms and conditions, click here, takes you nowhere, cause no link, site not well put together, and I know nothing about websites, but that is not good one. Also few people commenting on these boxes and not happy with how they feel, mixed reviews.

But also as I mentioned in first post:

-international.com (which .cn describes as fake/scam site)

Please put so called original hyge site on one tab (home page), and -international.com on another (again home page). Notice anything??

I also put the site into scamadviser.com, it got 37% high risk website, operating for 187 days. Don't know how reliable this site is, but I entered sites like bbc and othe uk ones I know of to be good and they all came back as 100%, I also did other hgh ans AS sites to get feel for it, try it yourself, tell me what you think?

Is it just me who is getting the feeling these are yet another copy with a new angle, working off the 'original' style?

Also notice people saying you can not buy from them, well why a counterfeit sticker, website advertisement and above products on web home page a 'order today' link that takes you to the contact page?

Anyone else have any input in my search for enlightenment??


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

simple answer to all the above, you just want these ones...



all the rest are counterfeits and duff. Especially yellow tops.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bynste said:


> (hope iv broke no rules here) .


sorry mate you cannot link to this site as he has links to sell steroids

i will always stand by the fact there are 2 good sources of Hyge, the original ones with Pinwheel logo (i know these are the original as i was using them way before the tribal top Dr Lin GH was around) Clubber has given a picture of these above.

the second is the Dr Lin type (tribal logo tops) the .cn ones i have used both extensively with good results.....any other types than these two imo opinion are fake and are worthless if not dangerous


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> simple answer to all the above, you just want these ones...
> 
> 
> 
> all the rest are counterfeits and duff. Especially yellow tops.


I have these and I'm receiving no side whatsoever..

Mind my weight is up and I'm looking fuller.

I'm doing 8iu eod (m,w,f,s,t,t,s) etc etc


----------



## bynste (Mar 25, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> sorry mate you cannot link to this site as he has links to sell steroids


Sorry bout that, yea can see adverts, didn't take much notice of them at first :whistling:



herc said:


> I have these and I'm receiving no side whatsoever..
> 
> Mind my weight is up and I'm looking fuller.
> 
> I'm doing 8iu eod (m,w,f,s,t,t,s) etc etc


This is what I'm on about, just cause they look like the real ones don't mean some one has picked up on it and started faking them like for like and started up a web site! If you read what I said in second post about the site, look at that advertised on the box and at -international.com, you might look at them differently !!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

herc said:


> I have these and I'm receiving no side whatsoever..
> 
> Mind my weight is up and I'm looking fuller.
> 
> I'm doing 8iu eod (m,w,f,s,t,t,s) etc etc


but this is what you want, no sides but the benefits of fullness and weight increase (water retention within the muscle) this is why determining if a GH brand is real or fake by the negative sides is a flawed approach.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

herc said:


> I have these and I'm receiving no side whatsoever..
> 
> Mind my weight is up and I'm looking fuller.
> 
> I'm doing 8iu eod (m,w,f,s,t,t,s) etc etc


Wish I was only getting the good sides. Im doing 6iu pd split 3 jabs. Numb tingly hands n elbows during night. V annoying


----------



## bynste (Mar 25, 2008)

hilly said:


> Wish I was only getting the good sides. Im doing 6iu pd split 3 jabs. Numb tingly hands n elbows during night. V annoying


Hilly with what hyge is that if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

bynste said:


> Hilly with what hyge is that if you don't mind me asking?


200iu kit original with new sticker on


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Hilly are these 8iu vials you are using?

What are your plans? I'm running 8iu eod. Was thinking of going up to 10iu though


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

herc said:


> Hilly are these 8iu vials you are using?
> 
> What are your plans? I'm running 8iu eod. Was thinking of going up to 10iu though


Yes.

Plans??


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Are you going to continue running gh ed?

I'm currently doing 8iu eod and was gonna throw in peps on my off days.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

herc said:


> Are you going to continue running gh ed?
> 
> I'm currently doing 8iu eod and was gonna throw in peps on my off days.


Yes. I have a show in 2 weeks n 4 will cut a week before final show

Got some geno quick pens 2 of coming to trial to see how they compare


----------



## spencertruck (Apr 29, 2014)

Clubber Lang said:


> simple answer to all the above, you just want these ones...
> 
> 
> 
> all the rest are counterfeits and duff. Especially yellow tops.


Ok. I went to website on box but they do not sell direct. And no source I have found has that image or that box. How do we find a source that sells the original hyges? CP? hope I dont break any rules that is not my intent

ive typed black top hyge a million times in google and never came up with anything. except 1 but Norton my browser security denies access. saying malicious site and re directs me. wondering if i should add exclusion? any suggections? But before sending 600 to anyone I need to make "damn sure". lol from a movie.

And you said "all the rest are counterfeits and duff. Especially yellow tops. "

Well @Pscarb says there good and has stickies of the quality. How can you say they are bad? plus multiple revies on this board say they are good if not better.


----------



## johnnybravo1 (Mar 19, 2014)

These are good well I've only used the 8 iu x25 green tops very good!  but checked out on the official site same as these boxes.


----------

